# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  طريقة لتسريع الانترنت المنزلي....

## incredibleimagination

اليكم كيفية طريقة تسريع الانترنت

1-اضغط بالزر الأيمن للماوس على أيقونة جهاز الكمبيوتر
2-أخار تبويب هارد وير(HARDWERE)
3-أختار رأيقونة ديفيس منج(DEVIC MANEG)
4-أدغط علامة +بجانب كلمة MODEMS
5-أختار تبويب ADVANCD
6-سوف يظهر مربع حوارى أكتب فية AT&FX 
لاحظ كتابة الحروف بالأحرف الكبيرة 
بعدها أعد تشغيل الكمبيوتر من جديد سوف تجد سرعة الأنترنت 460 كيلو بيت








تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي لكم

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور وجاري التجربة  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشكور وجاري التجربة


انت يا عالي ، على السرع وانك محمل وعلى السريع وانك مجرب ... :Db465236ff:  

الموضوع واضح من عنوانه بتحدث عن الي بشتركوا انترنت عن طريق الفاكس مودم / يعني الديل أب مش الخط السريع / فهمت يا فتح ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> انت يا عالي ، على السرع وانك محمل وعلى السريع وانك مجرب ... 
> 
> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه بتحدث عن الي بشتركوا انترنت عن طريق الفاكس مودم / يعني الديل أب مش الخط السريع / فهمت يا فتح ...


*
  انت مالك على العالي .؟

مرسي اكتير على الموضوع ..
ويعطيك الف عافيه ويسلم قلبك وبانتظار جديدك ..*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

هذا لل dial up

وللعلم السرعه وهمية

----------


## ayman

يا اخوان مافي اشي اسمو تسريع خط الأنترنت او تسريع الجاهز او اي اشي تاني بدون استخدام اي جهاز اخر (( قصدي  تسرع الخط من الشركة او تركب رامات جديدة حتى تسرع الجهاز موو الأنترنت ))   هذا كلو حكي فاضي بدك تسرع النت زيد السرعة من الشركة اما بالنسبة للديل اب فسرعته محدودة  بسبب كفاءة الأجهزة والتردادت الي بينتقل عن طريقها  وهي الترددات المسموعة 

 اما بالنسبة للسرعة الأجهزة انت ما بتقدر تزيد السرعة عن طريق البرامج لأنو البرامج هاي بتلغي بعض من خصائص الجاهز الي بتستغل الرامات والمعالج وهيك بيكون مساحة اكبر للبرامج وهي مساحة مش كبير ةيعني على الفاضي 
ومعلومة  مهما كانت سرعة المعالج والرامات وحجمها الجهاز ما بيشتغل بكامل طاقتهم لأنو الهارديسك بطيئ  وبيتأخر وهيك المعالج والرامات بيستنو  حتى يخلص الهاردسك ويطلع البيانات  ولو قارنا جهازين بنفس المواصفات بس واحد  سرعة المعالج فيه 3 جيجا   واوحد سرعت 2.2   وشغلنا لعبة او البرامج الضخمة  راح نلاقي انو الأتنين بنفس السرعة وما افرق اشي بينها   لأنهم محكومين بالهاردسيك حتى يجلب البيانات

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا اخوان مافي اشي اسمو تسريع خط الأنترنت او تسريع الجاهز او اي اشي تاني بدون استخدام اي جهاز اخر (( قصدي  تسرع الخط من الشركة او تركب رامات جديدة حتى تسرع الجهاز موو الأنترنت ))   هذا كلو حكي فاضي بدك تسرع النت زيد السرعة من الشركة اما بالنسبة للديل اب فسرعته محدودة  بسبب كفاءة الأجهزة والتردادت الي بينتقل عن طريقها  وهي الترددات المسموعة 
> 
>  اما بالنسبة للسرعة الأجهزة انت ما بتقدر تزيد السرعة عن طريق البرامج لأنو البرامج هاي بتلغي بعض من خصائص الجاهز الي بتستغل الرامات والمعالج وهيك بيكون مساحة اكبر للبرامج وهي مساحة مش كبير ةيعني على الفاضي 
> ومعلومة  مهما كانت سرعة المعالج والرامات وحجمها الجهاز ما بيشتغل بكامل طاقتهم لأنو الهارديسك بطيئ  وبيتأخر وهيك المعالج والرامات بيستنو  حتى يخلص الهاردسك ويطلع البيانات  ولو قارنا جهازين بنفس المواصفات بس واحد  سرعة المعالج فيه 3 جيجا   واوحد سرعت 2.2   وشغلنا لعبة او البرامج الضخمة  راح نلاقي انو الأتنين بنفس السرعة وما افرق اشي بينها   لأنهم محكومين بالهاردسيك حتى يجلب البيانات



هاذ الي حكيته انا

السرعه وهميه

----------


## ayman

> هاذ الي حكيته انا
> 
> السرعه وهميه


هلا يعني الجملة تبعتك (( السرعة وهيمة )) اختصرت الرد تبعي كلو  :SnipeR (30):  


الناس مابتعرف انو  حتى تشرب من كاسة المي لازم تعبيها بالأول بمعنى اخر انت ما بتقدر تجيب اشي مفقود  بمعنى اخر انت عندك السرعة محدودة فكيف بدك تزيدها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هلا يعني الجملة تبعتك (( السرعة وهيمة )) اختصرت الرد تبعي كلو  
> 
> 
> الناس مابتعرف انو  حتى تشرب من كاسة المي لازم تعبيها بالأول بمعنى اخر انت ما بتقدر تجيب اشي مفقود  بمعنى اخر انت عندك السرعة محدودة فكيف بدك تزيدها


صدقت يا امير

----------


## ayman

> صدقت يا امير


 تسلم يادكتور 

 مشكلة الناس انهم بيتعلقو بقشة لأنو ماعندهم حلول  بتلاقي الأصلع بيجرب كل الخلطات والأدوية مع انها ما الها اي فايدة  وبتلاقي النسوان بيروحو على المشعوذين حتى يخلفو او يسيطرو على ازواجهم   الله يعقل الجميع وينورلهم طريقهم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ايمن تخصصه حاسوب يعني ما حدا بطالع معه بهاي الامور.. يالله 3 سنين وبطالع انا معك :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> ايمن تخصصه حاسوب يعني ما حدا بطالع معه بهاي الامور.. يالله 3 سنين وبطالع انا معك


حبيبي عمار بس ماراح تتعلم اشي بالكلية لازم انت تقراء على النت ووين ماكان كل اشي حتى توسع نفسك اما الكلية ما راح تعلمك اشي صدقني انا ماتعملت اشي منها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حبيبي عمار بس ماراح تتعلم اشي بالكلية لازم انت تقراء على النت ووين ماكان كل اشي حتى توسع نفسك اما الكلية ما راح تعلمك اشي صدقني انا ماتعملت اشي منها


وشو فايدة دراستي الان؟؟ والله بكره علي امتحان سي++ وهيني قاعد بقرا  :Eh S(2):   يعني قولتك اترك الامتحان .؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> وشو فايدة دراستي الان؟؟ والله بكره علي امتحان سي++ وهيني قاعد بقرا   يعني قولتك اترك الامتحان .؟؟؟


 حبيبي الجامعة بتعطيك الأساس علشان تطور نفسك  انت خذ الشهادة وبعدين الخبرة والمعرفة بتجمعها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حبيبي الجامعة بتعطيك الأساس علشان تطور نفسك  انت خذ الشهادة وبعدين الخبرة والمعرفة بتجمعها


اسمع اتوصالي هيك بكم طن معرفه عبين ما اخلص  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

